# TBT's Season of Giving 2022 Gifts Revealed and Other Announcements!



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas, everyone! With TBT's Season of Giving 2022 coming to a close, it's finally time to reveal what's inside of our five wrapped collectible presents. You all did a great job gifting them to each other over the last two weeks! Your gifting also resulted in a lot of money pledged to charity, which we'll also go over with some additional announcements.


*Gift Unwrapping!*​
Without further ado, let's reveal our five holiday gifts from TBT's Season of Giving 2022!






 ➡ 


Hot Cocoa






 ➡ 


Silent Night Bauble






 ➡ 


Red Holiday Candle






 ➡ 


Toy Duck Plush






 ➡ 


Gingerbread Man​
These were assigned in the last few hours, so even the staff didn't know what they would turn into ahead of time. We hope this festive assortment of varying collectibles has something for everyone! Thanks to Mistreil for designing the Hot Cocoa, Silent Night Bauble, and Red Holiday Candle. Thanks to Mick for designing the Toy Duck Plush and Gingerbread Man.


*Additional Collectibles Released Today*​
As you may have seen, this year's candy cane was revealed in the Advent Calendar! Thanks to Laudine for designing it.





Holiday Candy Cane 2022​
Also, today's 12 Days of Collectibles raffle included a special surprise! As Oblivia announced a few days ago, those who purchased the December 25th raffle ticket received a new Oblivia's Ugly Christmas Egg in their inventory. Thanks to Oblivia for designing it. She has yet to announce whether it will be displayed seasonally or permanently!





Oblivia's Ugly Christmas Egg​

*Spend Your Leftover Snowflakes*​
If you have leftover snowflakes, you can now spend them on the Red Christmas Stocking, Green Christmas Stocking, or Festive Bell, which were all released during previous Christmas events. They cost 15 snowflakes each. If you're looking for something a little more rare, we also have a raffle that will reward three Yule Logs, six Christmas Gold Candies, and nine Lumps of Coal. Feel free to buy as many raffle tickets as you want in order to increase your chances. You may only win once.

Stockings and Bell: 15 snowflakes each











Raffle Ticket: 1 snowflake per ticket





 x3





 x6





 x9​
Click here for a free bonus snowflake to spend on the raffle! We want to make sure everyone can try their luck in the raffle, even those who spent all of their snowflakes on the holiday gifts.


*Total Money Given For Charity*​
Because of your impressive gift giving, TBT will be sending $462.01 to these great causes! Also, thank you to the community members who chipped in another $431.52. That brings our total to $893.53 for our four featured charities and additional one recorded in our "other" category!


TBT's DonationsCommunity DonationsTotals*Totals:**462.01*​*431.52*​*893.53*​Unbound108.82​10.00​118.82​PetSmart Charities115.09​7.83​122.92​True Colors United120.37​15.78​136.15​UNITED24 (Generators)117.73​30.53​148.26​Other367.38​367.38​


*Daily Gifting Heroes*​
Our daily gifting leaderboards have concluded! Here are our fourteen gifting heroes this year:

Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 12th - KittenNoir + kiwikenobi
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 13th - tessa grace
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 14th - Mutti
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 15th - Aquatic_Amy
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 16th - JellyBeans
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 17th - Asarena
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 18th - amemome
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 19th - Aquilla
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 20th - Holla
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 21st - Dinosaurz
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 22nd - Merielle
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 23rd - DaCoSim
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 24th - Coach
Top Gift Givers Leaderboard: December 25th - Chibi.Hoshi


*Nominate Your Favorite Entrees!*​
We still need to pick our community favorite winners who will each receive a Special Snowflake collectible! The first part of this process simply requires you to react to your favorite entries with a "like" or "love" reaction. The top 16 entries with the most reactions will then be placed in a community poll where users can vote for their favorite 4. The top 8 entries will win the Special Snowflake. There's still some time left to react to your favorite entries in these five events:
Christmas Countdown
Holiday Snowscape
Chipper Confections
Tiny Toy Jamboree
Lyrical Limericks

You will have until Monday at 7:00 PM EST to react to your favorites and then we'll set up polls for the second part of this process.


*Coming Soon*​
Start preparing yourself or your team for the upcoming quiz in our final event: The Lost Bar! The event's closing thread with our raffle winners and community favorites will be posted on New Year's Eve. In the meantime, be on the lookout for our community favorite polls coming soon. Happy holidays!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks Jeremy!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2022)

anything for this last random choco coin I have?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 25, 2022)

oooo I love the hot cocoa, I think that one is my favorite.. But they're all really cute!


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 25, 2022)

They are so amazing omg......


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2022)

i am in TEARS!! the hot cocoa, the night bauble, the gingerbread man... they’re all so cute are you kidding!!  absolutely love the new duck plush as well, and the holiday candle is so pretty! i’m in love with all of them!!  merry christmas!!

i can’t believe we were able to raise nearly $900 for charity! that is incredible! amazing work, everyone, and thank you staff for hosting such a charitable event! exchanging gifts with others while being able to contribute to charity is what makes this event so amazing every time.  congrats to everyone who earned a gift giving title as well!

gonna be throwing all my leftover snowflakes into the christmas gold candy and yule log raffles; such stunning collectibles!! best of luck, everyone!

looking forward to the quiz!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> anything for this last random choco coin I have?


For those who have 3 at the moment, the quiz in The Lost Bar will give 1 more. However, there's nothing to do with the leftovers for those who didn't manage to collect all 12, sorry!


----------



## amemome (Dec 25, 2022)

omg i love these designs!! and another raffle?! so excited. thanks for hosting!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 25, 2022)

I love the gifts, especially the hot cocoa! I’ll be spending my leftover snowflakes on raffle tickets!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 25, 2022)

The gifts are so pretty. I really like the lineup this year. 

I also just spent my 116 Snowflakes for raffle tickets. Hoping I win something at least.


----------



## Coach (Dec 25, 2022)

Ah these are all so cute! Ducky and gingerbread are definitely my favourites!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Dec 25, 2022)

THE DUCK And the egg?! And the hot cocoa! Everything is so cute I love them


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 25, 2022)

Oh my gosh, they’re all so adorable!!! 



Jeremy said:


> For those who have 3 at the moment, the quiz in The Lost Bar will give 1 more. However, there's nothing to do with the leftovers for those who didn't manage to collect all 12, sorry!


But can we eat them???!?!!??!???


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2022)

Guys you can still buy the gingerbread!! Be quick


----------



## BetsySundrop (Dec 25, 2022)

I love the collectibles!! They're beautiful. So happy with the ones I got.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 25, 2022)

Congratulations to all of the daily top gift givers, and good job everyone on raising $893.53 for the various charities!

Wish I got two more pink gifts to have a row of duck plushes. Ah well. Duck row achieved!

I like all of the new unwrapped gift collectibles, great job designing them Misteil and Mick!

The 2022 Candy Cane is the best yet in my opnion, well done Laudine! Also love Oblivia's Ugly Christmas Egg.

Nice haul this year.

 Best of luck to everyone in the raffles and Merry Christmas!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 25, 2022)

The gifts turned out to be very cute this year!  Thank you Mistreil and Mick for the adorable Christmas collectibles.  A raffle on top of everything is just the icing on the cake, thanks to all the staff for making this another great holiday season


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2022)

The raffle ticket and other items to spend your leftover snowflakes on have now been added to the shop!


----------



## Aniko (Dec 25, 2022)

Rubber ducky! The new collectibles are super cute! Thank you!

I think I will spend everything on the yule log (just like everybody...)


----------



## Merielle (Dec 25, 2022)

Ohh my gosh, the revealed collectibles are so cute—I think my favorites are the Silent Night Bauble and the Red Holiday Candle!  They're so pretty!

Great work to everyone on the money we raised, and huge thanks to all the community donators!! ^^ I'm so happy that I was able to help contribute, and I love the charities that were chosen.  They're all very good causes and I couldn't be prouder of this community.  I'm also happy that I was able to be one of the top daily gifters this year!  Congrats, everyone!!

I'm looking forward to participating in the quiz and the voting, and I'll be hoping for a Christmas Gold Candy from the raffle.  Thank you so much for hosting this event, staff!!


----------



## Venn (Dec 25, 2022)

What lovely gifts they are! 
I do love some Hot Cocoas so I definitely want some more. 

As always, love the plush collectibles! Amazing work!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2022)

All of the new collectibles are adorable, and I can't even pick a favourite!  They are all so cute! Thank you for the free snowflake, the raffles and new snowflake shop items!


----------



## Snek (Dec 25, 2022)

The gift collectibles are top notch this year too! Ooh another raffle...I don't think my heart can take it after the last one


----------



## Valzed (Dec 25, 2022)

The new gift reveal collectibles are all adorable! Who doesn't love a yummy Gingerbread Man to go with their Hot Cocoa? And who wouldn't love to have the Silent Night Bauble & Red Holiday Candle to decorate for the holidays? Then after all the festivies we can settle down for a nice rest with our Toy Duck Plush.  I really don't think I can pick a favorite this year! I absolutely love the new Oblivia's Ugly Christmas Egg collectible! (Please be made permanently displayable!) I must be honest - the 2022 Candy Cane is my favorite Candy Cane so far. Thank you @Laudine, @Oblivia, @Mistreil & @Mick for the incredible new collectible designs!

Thank you to @Jeremy & all the Staff for another wonderful event! Thank you to everyone who was able to send gifts and/or donate funds to help the four charities! I'm so proud of everyone for their generous hearts! I hope TBT's donations help people all over the world!


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 25, 2022)

I love my duck and bauble!

But more importantly, I absolutely love Oblivia’s egg! I hope we can keep it permanently~


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 25, 2022)

They are all so cute!
I really like the Hot Coco, and the candle is really nice too!
Thank you staff for such a fun event. I really liked seeing people decorate cookies. _And I also liked the 12 days of Collectibles and the daily advent calendar!_


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you, Jeremy and staff, for another amazing event! It really put me in the Christmas mood this year!

The new holiday collectibles look amazing! The Silent Night Bauble is my favorite because of the beautiful shade of blue, but they are all perfect. Thank you, Mistreil and Mick!

The new Holiday Candy Cane 2022 is my favorite candy cane color combo by far! Is it for Halloween? Is it for Christmas? Why not both? It's the Nightmare Before Christmas candy cane. I love the dark and gothic vibes! Thanks, Laudine!

Finally, I am so happy that we were able to raise so much money for the various charities this year! They are all wonderful causes and I appreciate being part of such a generous community, between the staff who will be donating to the selected charities and the TBT members who also donated money on their own!

Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays! Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 25, 2022)

Ooh these are all very cute!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 26, 2022)

I HAVE BECOME OVERPOWERED WITH DUCK. BIRB ARMY RISE UP!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm so happy we raised over $800 for charity!  We could have never done it without this wonderful community and TBT members putting in about half of those donations willing, knowing we are helping good causes is a gift of it's own
Yesterday was my 1 year anniversary on TBT and I can safely say TBT's season of giving was my favorite event I've participated in, the events this time were the most relaxing by far! My favorites were Holiday Snowscapes, Tiny Toy Jamboree(although I couldn't get to participate because I wasn't feeling good) Christmas Countdown and Chipper Confections(though I can't participate in this either I loved seeing so many cookies!) I already voted for my favorites on all the events except Lyrical Limericks 
I'm so happy there is 3 new food collectables for this event! I love my Hanukkah candy and Gingerbread man! Oooh the Christmas gold candy one of my dream collectables, is 19 tickets maybe enough for a chance to win one of six of these?


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 26, 2022)

I really hope that the @Oblivia egg is permanent! I love all the new collectibles, I do have a soft spot for the hot cocoa!


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm late to the party but Merry Christmas!


----------



## Corrie (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm actually VERY happy with the presents I got! Normally I have bad luck but this year it was epic! Such a nice Christmas blend!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm so sad, I forgot to buy the Dec 25th raffle ticket  I love the ugly Christmas egg so much!


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Dec 26, 2022)

Omg I love the collectible so much, thanks a lot!!!  well done all raising all of that for charity too!


----------



## Mutti (Dec 26, 2022)

Oo how exciting to see them unwrapped!

 Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Dec 26, 2022)

One of the best parts about this is that I was only thinking yesterday how nice the festive bell collectible is, and now I can buy one!


----------



## duododo (Dec 26, 2022)

All of the presents are adorable, but the rubber ducky is the BEST. Very happy with my new friends, thank you!


----------



## Aquilla (Dec 26, 2022)

I cannot stress enough how absolutely ecstatic I feel about the ducky. We got cat and duck plushies this year, my two most favourite animals and I couldn’t be happier! I also love the bauble, silent night is my favourite carol. The other collectibles are also absolutely adorable! I can’t decide what to line up!


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 26, 2022)

oh these collectibles are amazing!! staff you absolutely knocked it out of the park once again, thank you so much for such a fun event!! <3


----------



## Mutti (Dec 26, 2022)

For some reason im absolutely obsessed with the duck collectable


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 26, 2022)

the duck collectible (and all this years christmas collectibles) are one hundo percent beautiful - loved this event tons!! and looking forward to the quiz 

spent my snowflakes that i had on the raffle in the hopes of getting a christmas gold candy ;D


----------



## Holla (Dec 26, 2022)

This has been an amazing Christmas event! Thanks staff! I love all of the new collectibles! Especially Oblivia’s Ugly Cute Christmas Egg!

I also had a lot of fun entering all of the events and am honoured to be Olaf the Warm Hug Giver. In case you missed it earlier here’s some warm hugs for everyone!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 26, 2022)

I cannot express how obsessed I am with the cocoa collectible  Warm cocoa has always been a comfort drink for me so seeing it as a collectible excited me so much!! We definitely need more brown and cozy collectibles.
Thank you as always staff for making all this happen! Sad I was busy this holiday season so I wasn't able to participate in everything, but I enjoyed making the entries I could!! You guys always go to the moon and beyond with these events.  I hope you all had a lovely holiday season!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 26, 2022)

Even my grinch self can admit the collectibles this year are very cute. The hot cocoa especially resonates with me, and the candy cane this year blew me away. I'd be happy to finish off the event with a golden candy from the raffle, but that's just wishful thinking.

Outside of collectible talk, that charity total is nice to see. Well done everyone!


----------



## justina (Dec 26, 2022)

The collectibles are all adorable! Thank you staff for organizing this event, you have outdone yourselves yet again


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 26, 2022)

They're beautiful! I'm sad I couldn't participate later on because of my lack of service, but I had so much fun anyway! Thank you so much staff and Merry Christmas everyone️


----------



## Flicky (Dec 26, 2022)

I love the new collectibles, and I'm glad to see all of the charities get a good amount of donations!

I guess I'd better find a team for the quiz before I forget again...


----------



## Biyaya (Dec 26, 2022)

The gingerbread man is adorable!  I could just eat him up!


----------



## Asarena (Dec 26, 2022)

They're all so cute, especially the duck! Thanks for the event and happy holidays to all!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 26, 2022)

A few updates for the closing of this event: please finish reacting to your favorite entries by *7PM EST tonight*. We'll then post the polls tonight or tomorrow. The closing thread will be posted by @Chris here in The Bulletin Board on *New Year's Eve*.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry belated Christmas everyone


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 26, 2022)

I can't escape procrastination even when it comes to voting  But I got my votes in on time for all of them except Lyrical Limericks which I didn't read through yet 

It's so hard for me to do community voting because I have to fight the urge to like every single entry  And because it's so hard for me to narrow it down, I usually end up giving up and not reacting to anything at all...

But I tried my best and managed to actually pick out some to vote for!!! Some events I voted for a very large number of entries... But I did it!


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2022)

Rio_ said:


> It's so hard for me to do community voting because I have to fight the urge to like every single entry  And because it's so hard for me to narrow it down, I usually end up giving up and not reacting to anything at all...
> 
> But I tried my best and managed to actually pick out some to vote for!!! Some events I voted for a very large number of entries... But I did it!


i feel you! i’m the same way when it comes to events with community voting... except i don’t resist the urge to like/vote for most of the entries. 

this community is so, _so_ talented, and every entry i’ve seen for every event has been amazing in its own way. i’m especially blown away during arts and crafts events! i know a lot of people step out of their comfort zones and push themselves to create something during those events (me included lol), and that’s remarkable to me. everyone always puts as much time, effort and creativity as they’re capable of into their entries, and that makes not voting for them all so hard lol. i’m always rooting for everyone.

even though not every entry can make it to the final round of voting, they’re all wonderful in my eyes, and i want everyone to know and feel like their entry was seen, appreciated and good enough... even if that means i vote for them all haha. i prefer to keep the narrowing down part for the polls. 

i have no idea if this makes sense i’m sorry xhsjhxjxj. i’m sleepy and rambling! but i mean it, everyone’s entries were incredible!


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2022)

Good morning all! The community voting polls for our *Season of Giving 2022* event have just gone live! Head on over to the Voting Booth to place your votes for your top 1-4 favourite entries in each event. Don't dawdle too long over your decision though because voting ends *December 31st 2022* at *4AM EST*.

Chipper Confections - Community Voting
Christmas Countdown - Community Voting
Holiday Snowscape - Community Voting
Lyrical Limericks - Community Voting
Tiny Toy Jamboree - Community Voting​


----------



## OswinOswald (Dec 27, 2022)

I was looking over all the finalists, worried how I was going to decide on my top vote because they were all so good!
Very relieved we get 4 votes in each contest! Even then it's going to be a little hard to narrow it down =)


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 27, 2022)

Hope it’s ok to ask here, but I wanted to ask why the new candy cane has been removed from the shop? I hadn’t gotten around to buying it yet and thought it would be there at least until the end of the event.


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2022)

VillageDweller said:


> Hope it’s ok to ask here, but I wanted to ask why the new candy cane has been removed from the shop? I hadn’t gotten around to buying it yet and thought it would be there at least until the end of the event.


Traditionally, the Candy Cane is only available to buy on Christmas Day.


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 27, 2022)

Chris said:


> Traditionally, the Candy Cane is only available to buy on Christmas Day.


aw  ok thanks for letting me know, I didn’t know that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2022)

I think one of the best Christmas gifts that the tbt staff could give us is to allow us to have Oblivia's egg be displayed year round 

besides that, the new gift collectibles are fantastic!! I especially love the hot cocoa, the Hanukkah Candy, and the new candy cane!


----------

